# Pro deals for all



## OhioHotboy (Apr 11, 2011)

Lets talk Pro Deals, you know discounts on stuff. I will start with a short story. A short time ago I worked for a retail store whose focus is selling fishing and outdoor products. All employees when they first start got setup on a website called 3.5.com which give those employees discounts on hundreds of products from hundreds of companies. Most discounts were around 50%. And the companies were pretty awesome like Abu Garcia, Old Town, YUM, and Scentlock. All that was asked of you was that you read some product information and took a 5 question quiz. That&#8217;s it. Then you had access to that companies website with your discount activated. The thought process is that the employee would use the discount to get a product and then mention it more to customers on the sales floor. The funny thing is some used it, some abused it, and some didn't use it at all. 
I thought to myself that the customer is really the one that deserves the discount because they have more interaction with like minded people in their sport or hobby. They are the ones that give products reviews and recommendations. Here is how this applies. I no longer work for that retail store. But I of course wanted to take advantage of discounts for myself and the people that I enjoy the sport of kayak fishing with. Many of us already fish with each other on a regular basis which pretty much is like a club and therefore with that idea I was able to set up a consumer account through the sister company of 3.5.com called Promotive.com. They are basically the same company the difference is that on the consumer side you do not have to take the small quiz that was mentioned before. So I set up Kayak Fishing Ohio (KFO) as a team. You have to join a team that way no one off the street can just signs up and get free discounts. There a hundreds of teams like Police and Fire, Northface, and several clubs and organizations. I am only the team manager, all that means is that I ok the applications (that take about 2-3 minutes to complete) of people that are trying to be on the team. I get nothing for setting this account up. NO MONEY, NO EXTRA DISCOUNT, NOTHING. The best thing is that It&#8217;s FREE. No strings attached. Promotive.com like I mentioned above just wants you to use word of mouth to promote the products that you get discounts on. Nothing more. 
I did it because its just the right thing to do and it helps kayak fisherman in Ohio. Here is a link
http://kayakfishingohio.com/pro-motive/
and please like the Facebook page


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I use the promotive.com site myself...great deals! And it's true that they never hassle you. Also check out kayak fishing ohio... it's a great up and coming site for kayak fishing in ohio. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

I have some experience with 3.5 and the retailer your talking about a very nice program. Also very generous of you to offer this to OGF yakers. Checked out KFO site looks great always enjoy anything yakin especially ohio yakin!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Awesome River Runner! Thanks for checking it out 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lrobison24 (Nov 26, 2013)

Just signed up, seems like a really cool and useful program thanks for sharing


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I love pro motive. I am a member on the american canoe association group. All certified instructors get access. I will check yours out also.


----------



## OhioHotboy (Apr 11, 2011)

All applications were just approved check your emails. I also just saw that Malone auto racks and Costa sunglasses is one of the new companies that has signed on the KFO team list.


----------



## lrobison24 (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks, and do company's just sign up to support the different employers/ organizations that they think will be a good fit (probably more complicated than I make it sound)?


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

I signed up. Thanks man. BTW I am the one that you met when I was with Sam.


----------



## OhioHotboy (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey CPR Mike1 we gotta get together and hit the river again. This time earlier in the day lol.

lrobinson24 not sure on that one bro. I just set it up for us, above my pay grade lol.

Im gonna approve the next batch later today, please be sure to like the KFO Face book page https://www.facebook.com/kayakfishingohio?ref=hl


----------



## IBYaking (Jan 21, 2014)

I thought those deals were for people who work in an outdoor industry. I think manufacturers offer them deals so that they talk well about and review their product (that they may not otherwise be able to purchase at normal pricing?). Seems like a way around the system? Not sure manufacturers are ok with posting this to anyone on a forum, but not my problem I guess. Not to mention I like to support the local little guys whenever I can...

Tom


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

OhioHotboy said:


> Hey CPR Mike1 we gotta get together and hit the river again. This time earlier in the day lol.
> 
> Im gonna approve the next batch later today, please be sure to like the KFO Face book page https://www.facebook.com/kayakfishingohio?ref=hl


I'm in haha. Maybe sometime when you do not get three casts in before its time to leave lol.


----------



## OhioHotboy (Apr 11, 2011)

IBYaking said:


> I thought those deals were for people who work in an outdoor industry. I think manufacturers offer them deals so that they talk well about and review their product (that they may not otherwise be able to purchase at normal pricing?). Seems like a way around the system? Not sure manufacturers are ok with posting this to anyone on a forum, but not my problem I guess. Not to mention I like to support the local little guys whenever I can...
> 
> Tom


 I assure you that i went through the proper channels to complete the team. The team is built under a "club" status and only for people that have Ohio addresses, and Kayak fish. The application requires you to submit a pic of your kayak and your Ohio address to be a part of the team. The All Pro version that you speak of is called 3.5.com as i stated earlier and gives deeper discounts. So no its not a way around the system. There are teams from everywhere and everything such Hotels to Firefighter to ski clubs. And as far as posting in the forum as stated earlier again everyone on here fishes with everyone on here which again was told to the proper people that helped me set this up at promotive. I personally have fished with at least 20 guys on here. I worked very hard to set this up and told no lies.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

As far as sign up goes, I have pics of my kayak and pics of myself. But, I don't have pics of me in my kayak.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Cool thing will get do it as soon as I get more time. My wife wouldn't be to happy about it tho! hehe!


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

All signed up and waiting to be accepted to the team. Thanks alot


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Quinton, Thank you and much appreciated!


----------



## nyall86 (Jul 31, 2013)

Signed up. Thanks.


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

I'll stick with my local shop thank you!


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Congrats Matt 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

Signed up thanks man


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

I definitely and will always support my local shop! Hard not to when you can talk and BS.


----------



## OhioHotboy (Apr 11, 2011)

All new apps have been approved! Enjoy the benefits. 

Please be sure to to join our forum 
http://kayakfishingohio.com/forum/#/

And if you haven't already to like the Facebook page
https://www.facebook.com/kayakfishingohio


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Quinton, how can we get Oakley as one of the dealers for us? Looking to get a new pair of shades, and those are pricey! lol Thanks!


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

Northern1 said:


> Quinton, how can we get Oakley as one of the dealers for us? Looking to get a new pair of shades, and those are pricey! lol Thanks!


Sorry for being off subject, but if you want a deal on oakley... check this site out... If you know what Oakleys fit you well, get on their email list and check the site weekly. The inventory changes... I have spent a bunch of money on this site.

http://oakleyvault.com/


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

homepiece said:


> Sorry for being off subject, but if you want a deal on oakley... check this site out... If you know what Oakleys fit you well, get on their email list and check the site weekly. The inventory changes... I have spent a bunch of money on this site.
> 
> http://oakleyvault.com/


That will help big time- I was over in Ft. Wayne over the weekend and tried on several pairs, but couldn't pull the trigger on any b/c the prices are so crazy. I'll have to monitor that site. Thanks!


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

No problem. I also signed up for the team.


----------



## OhioHotboy (Apr 11, 2011)

i will loo into those but not sure if they are part of the promotive companies


----------



## LimaFlyMan (Oct 28, 2009)

There's also a website for law enforcement and military called oakleystandardissue which has pretty good discount prices. You have to have a LE or Military ID to get access to order. I'll have to renew my membership with them to order for anyone though so if anyone is interested pm me. I believe you can check out the site and see the prices without a membership.


----------



## Shmang (Mar 2, 2014)

Application submitted


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Sent a pic of a canoe and a tackle box. Selfies aren't my thing.


----------



## rfair (Dec 20, 2013)

Signed up just had a pic of my kayak tho 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

